# Hood piercing, makes orgasm better.



## MWife (Aug 19, 2010)

So my husband was deployed last year, and a little of this year. I had just recently had a baby (I was about 4 months PP)..I wanted to do something crazy..So I decided to get my hood pierced. It didn't hurt like I thought it would! By the time he got home, I was completely healed..Let me just say..wow. I'm surprised it's as effective as it is! It makes clitoral orgasm more intense! And foreplay is more intense too. I say if you women out there are wanting a little bit of a spice up in your marriage, or just want to do something crazy, get your hood pierced! It's pretty cute and sexy too. Makes your vag area a bit more "pretty". 

But I guarantee not all of you would be into needles..But I've had a baby, so the pain (which was not even close to having a baby) was well worth it. Getting my hood pierced hurt less than my ear..And it healed SO fast! 

Also, if any of you ladies already have one..Does it make your orgasms more intense?


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

All I can say is that you are a brave, brave woman!


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

MWife said:


> So my husband was deployed last year, and a little of this year. I had just recently had a baby (I was about 4 months PP)..I wanted to do something crazy..So I decided to get my hood pierced. It didn't hurt like I thought it would! By the time he got home, I was completely healed..Let me just say..wow. I'm surprised it's as effective as it is! It makes clitoral orgasm more intense! And foreplay is more intense too. I say if you women out there are wanting a little bit of a spice up in your marriage, or just want to do something crazy, get your hood pierced! It's pretty cute and sexy too. Makes your vag area a bit more "pretty".
> 
> But I guarantee not all of you would be into needles..But I've had a baby, so the pain (which was not even close to having a baby) was well worth it. Getting my hood pierced hurt less than my ear..And it healed SO fast!
> 
> Also, if any of you ladies already have one..Does it make your orgasms more intense?


I've had mine for years (barbell not hoop) and it's my sexy little secret. No one really knows I have it. I don't have any other piercings nor any tatoos but i love love loev my clitoral hood pirecing. You are so right - it enhances orgasms. I remember when I had it done back in 2002 - didn't hurt a bit and nothing to really heal. I highly reccomend it


----------



## funtyme88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have had mine done 3 times. The first one was the best. I had amazing orgasims with it. It was a hoop piercing going horizonally. The second one wasn't as effective for me it was a barbell going up & down the third one was the worst it desensitized me a great deal. It now takes 20 mins to an hour for me to have an orgasm and that is since I have taken it out. When it was in I wouldn't orgasm. So I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

I got mine done last year and I cant imagine life without it.


----------



## despair619 (Mar 12, 2013)

I had my hood pierced for almost a year, when i got it I was fine with it and was able to still orgasm without a problem. Well, now that its healed, I cant orgasm to save my life. I have had over 53 piercings in all done on my body and over 80 hours of tattoo work done on myself. I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS PIERCING


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I would not even take the risk! I so hope you heal and get your O's back... You poor poor dear!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Zombie thread... I'd guess the OP's hood has healed by now.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

76Trombones said:


> All I can say is that you are a brave, brave woman!


ditto!


----------



## vegasruby (Apr 30, 2013)

It didn't make orgasms any better for me.


----------

